# Forum Road Trip???



## cda (Jan 7, 2020)

So Forum road trip??

Meet up at::

https://www.kakslauttanen.fi/


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2020)

cda, I might see some of you in St. Louis later this year?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 7, 2020)

What is the ground snow load for those domes?  LOL


----------



## jpranch (Jan 7, 2020)

Now that place looks incredible and wayyyyyyy out of my price range! Lol! Besides, if I'm going to go on a vacation I'm heading to white sand beaches, turquoise water, and Great Rum! Lol!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2020)

jpranch said:


> if I'm going to go on a vacation I'm heading to white sand beaches, turquoise water, and Great Rum! Lol!



Jar beat you too it! Living the dream in FL


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 8, 2020)

I lived there for 42 years and it was definitely not a dream. When I go back to visit my parents it is a nightmare


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> I lived there for 42 years and it was definitely not a dream. When I go back to visit my parents it is a nightmare




Finland?


----------

